#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Вимуттимагга - глава первая

## Ассаджи

Итак, глава первая, в которой читатель с удивлением узнает, что первая из трех частей буддийского пути посвящена развитию нравственности (сила). Проницательный читатель также обнаруживает, с помощью чего устраняются
предрасположенности (анусая), и для достижения какой стадии сила есть -- ума не надо.

http://dhamma.ru/in/vim_01.pdf

----------

Chong_Kwan (13.08.2012), Joy (26.11.2019), Lanky (28.11.2015), PampKin Head (27.10.2015), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Алекс Иванов (26.07.2016), Антон Соносон (27.10.2014), Бодо (10.11.2013), Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2018), Гошка (26.10.2015), Дхармананда (13.08.2012), Евгений по (24.04.2018), Мансур (23.04.2018), Маркион (29.10.2012), Юань Дин (14.09.2012), Яреб (26.12.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Я решил пока что отвлечься от Вимуттимагги. Текст такого плана имеет смысл как учебное пособие, при уже организованном процессе обучения и подготовленных учителях такого подхода.

Кроме того, оказалось, что в английском переводе многие из палийских параллелей указаны неточно.

Подробно мне об этом написал Питер Скиллинг:

The comparison of the Tibetan texts (only parts available) and the Chinese show that the English translation is often inaccurate, and that the Pali terms inserted in parentheses are not always correct.

For example, where the English translation has the unattested khanda-, ayatana-, dhatu-upaya, the Tibetan has mkhas pa = kaushalya. Lexicons based on the comparison of translations with Sanskrit texts show that while the Chinese character in question often translates upaya, it is also attested for kushala, kaushalya, Pali kosalla. That the translators missed such a common and obvious technical phrase is, I am afraid, typical.

To render terms correctly one needs a profound knowledge of Abhidharma, including Sarvastivadin, and research tools such as the trilingual (Skt, Tibetan, Ch) glossaries of Abhidharmakosa and Yogacarabhumi, etc., produced in Japan in recent years, plus a deep knowledge of the Pali Abhidhamma tradition, more or less from reading through the whole.

На тибетском языке есть перевод третьей главы (Дхутанга-нирдеша), и сделанный Шаматхадевой хороший перевод утерянной работы Самскртасамскртавинишчая индийского автора 12 века Дасабалашримитры, в которой приведены обширные цитаты из Вимуттимагги.

Я надеялся раздобыть реконструкцию Вимуттимагги на пали, изданную ша Шри Ланке в 1963 году, но пока мне это не удалось, и кроме того, эта реконструкция по-видимому сделана по тому же английскому переводу.

Питер Скиллинг пишет о необходимости нового английского перевода:

The only solution is a new English translation from the Chinese by someone who is steeped in Sanskrit and Pali, and also knows Tibetan to compare the excellent Tibetan excerpts. I do not know, however, whether anyone is working on this at present.

I feel a good new English translation taking into account all materials now available would be much more valuable than a reconstruction. The parallels from Patisambhida etc. could be drawn in the notes.

Надеюсь, что такой новый перевод в ближайшие годы выйдет в свет.

Прилагаю библиографию работ по Вимуттимагге, составленную в ходе поисков на основе библиографии в «Энциклопедии индийских философий» http://faculty.washington.edu/kpotter/ckeyt/txt.html

Vimuttimagga Bibliography
123.Upatissa (250)

1.Vimuttimagga (Theravāda)(NCat II, 345)

See a210.7.32

123.1.1 M. Nagai, "The Vimutti-magga, the 'Way to Deliverance', the Chinese Counterpart of the Pāli Visuddhi-magga", Journal of the Pali Text Society,VII, 1917-1919, 69-80.

123.1.2 P.V.Bapat, "Unidentified sources of the Vimuttimagga", Annals of the Bhandarkar Oriental Institute (Poona) 15.3-4, 1935.

123.1.3 P.V.Bapat, "Vimuttimagga and the school of Abhayagirivihāra in Ceylon", Journal of the Asiatic Society of Bengal (Calcutta) I.2, 1936

123.1.3.1 Vimuktimārga dhutaguṇa-nirdeśa, a Tibetan text critically edited and translated into English by P. V. Bapat.London : Asia publishing house, [cop. 1964]. Delhi university Buddhist studies 1

123.1.3.2 P.V.Bapat, Vimuttimagga and Visuddhimagga, a comparative study. Poona 1937

123.1.4 P.V.Bapat, "Vimuttimagga and Petฺakopadesa", Indian Culture (Calcutta) 3, 1937, 743-746

123.1.4.1 P.V.Bapat, "NA-LO-THO of the Vimuttimagga", New Indian Antiquary 1, 1938-39, 599-600

123.1.4.2 P.V.Bapat, "Interpolations in the fragmentary Tibetan version of the Vimuttimagga", New Indian Antiquary 7, 1941, 58-60

123.1.5 Dhutāguńanirdeśa section edited by G.H.Sasaki (Kyoto 1958)

123.1.6 Translated from Chinese by N. R. M. Ehara, Soma Thera and Kheminda Thera as The Path of Freedom by Arahant Upatissa. Colombo 1961; Kandy 1977, 1995.

123.1.7 (renumbered 123.1.3.1)

123.1.7.1 Heinz Bechert, "Vimuttimagga and Amātakaravaṇṇanā", in N. H. Samtani and H. S. Prasad (eds.) Amalā Praj&ntilde;ā:Aspects of Buddhist Studies,Professor P.V. Bapat Felicitation Volume. Bibliotheca Indo-Buddhica No. 63, Delhi, 1989, 11-14.

???? 123.1.8 Edited in Sinhalese characters by Solomon West Ridgeway Dias Bandaranaike. Sri Lanka 1970 ????

123.1.9 Summarized by Karl H. Potter. Encyclopedia of Indian Philosophies. Volume 8: Buddhist Philosophy from 100 to 350 A.D. , Delhi, 1999, 246-255

123.1.10 Kate Crosby, "History versus modern myth: the Abhayagirivihāra, the Vimuttimagga and Yogāvacara meditation", Journal of Indian Philosophy, 27, 1999, 503-550

http://www.kluweronline.com/issn/0022-1791/contents

Vimuttimagganiddesa, http://www.tipitaka.org/tipitaka/e0105n/e0105n-26.html

Vimuttimagga. Bhadantārahanta-Mahāritฺtฺha-Upatissa-tthera-vara-ppanīto, ed. Galkātiyagama Siri Ratnajoti and Karalliyadde Siri Ratnapāla. Colombo: Government Press of Ceylon, 1963.

Purushottam Vishvanath Bapat, "Review of Ratnajoti and Ratnapāla 1963", Journal of the Vidyālańkāra University of Ceylon (January) 1(1), 1972, 172-190. 

Toshiichi Endo, "The Asgiriya Manuscript of the Pali Vimuttimagga: An Inquiry into Its Authenticity", Kalyani. Journal of Humanities and Social Sciences of the University of Kelaniya 1, 1983, pp. 100-108.

Peter Skilling, "Vimuttimagga and Abhayagiri: The Form-Aggregate According to the Saṃskrฺtāsaṃskrฺta-viniścaya",Journal of the Pali Text Society XX, 1994, 171-210.

Takatsugu Hayashi,"The Vimuttimagga and Early Post-Canonical Literature(I)", Buddhist Studies, vol. 31, pp. 90-121

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2018), Гошка (30.10.2015), Маркион (29.10.2012)

----------


## Aleksey

Уважаемый Ассаджи, может быть есть смысл рассказать об этом тексте и его месте в традиции или что-то подобное. Я, например, не очень это представляю и мне было бы интересно узнать.
Всего доброго
Алексей

----------

Маркион (29.10.2012)

----------


## Ассаджи

Вимуттимагга не имеет места в современной традиции и её происхождение окутано тайной.

Предположительно она была написана в первом веке нашей эры - во всех отношениях сложном периоде для буддизма, в особенности на Шри Ланке. Это век стычек между различными общинами (никаями), век прерывания линий преемственности учителей, а также век засухи, во время которой монахи решили записать палийский канон. Это также век распространения новых веяний из Индии, противоречащих канону.

В то время на Шри Ланке было несколько никай (общин с собственной версией Винаи) - Махавихара, Абхаягиривихара, Джетаванавихара и Даккхинавихара. В частности, Абхаягиривихара была центром буддийской учености, известным далеко за пределами Шри Ланки.

В последующем Абхаягиривихара стала испытывать всё большее влияние индийский веяний Ветулла (санскр. Вайтулья, Вайпулья), и в связи с соперничеством с Махавихарой разгорелись взаимные интриги и заговоры.

В отличие от Индии, на Шри Ланке в итоге возобладала ортодоксальная трактовка, представленная Махавихарой. От остальных никай ничего не осталось, кроме архитектурных сооружений, и об их учениях практически ничего не известно.

К пятому веку разрыв между шри-ланкийским и индийским буддизмом увеличился, и на Шри Ланке появилась необходимость возрождения полного корпуса текстов на языке пали. Эту задачу и выполнил досточтимый Буддхагхоса. Именно он перевел и скомпилировал комментарии на старосингальском языке на язык пали, дополнив их собственной трактовкой в виде Висуддхимагги - "матери всех комментариев".

Сам он ни разу не упоминает в своих работах Вимуттимаггу, но по свидетельствам последующих комментаторов, он опирался на неё при составлении Висуддхимагги. Близкое сходство между двумя этими работами очевидно.

Вимуттимагга дает возможность узнать, какой была система практики и философии до Буддхагхосы. Вполне возможно, как аргументируют Пурушоттам Бапат, Франсуа Бизо, Хайнц Бехерт и Питер Скиллинг, что она отражает учение Абхаягиривихары. Например, в одном из разделов Вимуттимагги описываются достоинства Бодхисатт и Махасатт.

Система практики по Вимуттимагге (например, джханы), зачастую точнее соответствует суттам, чем в Висуддхимагге. Поэтому она служит ценным источником знаний о ранней буддийской практике.

Судя по неточностям китайского перевода, я сомневаюсь в том, что описанная система практики в целости дошла до Китая. Скорее она сохранялась вплоть до средних веков в Индии, о чем свидетельствует обширное цитирование Вимуттимагги Дасабалашримитрой. На тибетский переведена лишь третья глава и работа Дасабалашримитры.

К сожалению, даже такое подробное описание практики оказывается недостаточным для полной реконструкции при отсутствии носителей данной традиции практики. Вспоминаются слова Будды о том, что его учение сохранится лишь пятьсот лет. Тем не менее Вимутимагга вполне может предоставить ценные ориентиры практикующему. Правда, для этого приходится разгадывать английский или китайский переводы, в которых отражено понимание терминов переводчиками.

Возможно, кто-то и сумеет отчасти восстановить систему практики по Вимуттимагге. Есть пример Па Аук Саядо, который с большим трудом восстановил (не берусь сказать, насколько) систему практики по Висуддхимагге.

----------

Lion Miller (22.11.2019), Балдинг (20.10.2021), Говинда (26.04.2018), Маркион (29.10.2012), Паньянатта Армениавэ (19.12.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Удивительно, что нынче можно скачать хоть Вимуттимаггу на китайском (Тайсё том 32, №1648),
http://cbeta.org/result/taisho.htm

хоть Самскрт-асамкрта-винишчаю на тибетском
(TD3897 'DUS BYAS DANG 'DUS MA BYAS RNAM PAR NGES PA):
http://www.asianclassics.org/download/TengTib.html

----------

Дхармананда (13.08.2012), Кеин (20.11.2019), Маркион (29.10.2012)

----------


## Ассаджи

Предлагаю Вашему вниманию книгу профессора П.В. Бапата "Vimuttimagga and Visuddhimagga: A Comparative Study"

http://translate.nibbanka.com/transl...muttimagga.zip (32 Мб)

В ней сравниваются руководства по практике первого и пятого веков, - Вимуттимагга архата Упатиссы и Висуддхимагга Буддхагхосы.

----------

Маркион (29.10.2012)

----------


## mitra

Не подскажете ссылку на английский перевод Вимутти-Магги?

----------


## Ассаджи

У издателя книга стоит двадцать долларов, оплатить можно банковским переводом:

http://www.bps.lk/bpspub.html

В магазинах от тридцати долларов

http://www3.addall.com/New/compare.c...sbn=9552400546

Оплатить можно с помощью карточки для расчетов в инете:

http://www.alfabank.ru/retail/cards/types/virtual/
http://www.vtb.ru/rus/web.html?s1=421

----------

Маркион (29.10.2012)

----------


## Ассаджи

Шестая глава Вимуттимагги на английском:

http://buddha.co.il/article_eng01.htm

----------

Маркион (29.10.2012)

----------


## Steppenwolf

Нашел за $20 на этом сайте:

http://www.lanka.info/shops/booksSto...?ID=book00B017

Высылают в Россию и принимают к оплате карточки VISA и Mastercard.

----------


## sergey

Кстати, спасибо, Асаджи, что выложили книгу "Vimuttimagga and Visuddhimagga".  Скачал себе с месяц назад (благо интернет на работе позволяет 32 мб скачать без проблем).

----------


## Steppenwolf

> Нашел за $20 на этом сайте:
> 
> http://www.lanka.info/shops/booksSto...?ID=book00B017
> 
> Высылают в Россию и принимают к оплате карточки VISA и Mastercard.


Прошу прощения за поспешную рекламу. К сожалению после 4 недель ожидания книгу мне так и не прислали из-за отсутствия таковой в магазине, но деньги вернули.

----------


## Voro

> Прошу прощения за поспешную рекламу. К сожалению после 4 недель ожидания книгу мне так и не прислали из-за отсутствия таковой в магазине, но деньги вернули.


Хе-хе, аналогичная ситуация. На складе книги не было.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вимуттимагга и висуддхимагга на английском http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma14/pathpure.html

----------

Chong_Kwan (13.08.2012), Ittosai (13.08.2012), Антон Соносон (27.10.2014), Балдинг (20.10.2021), Маркион (29.10.2012), Юй Кан (13.08.2012)

----------


## Владимир Б

Что нового появилось в этом вопросе (* Вимуттимагга*), появился ли перевод на русском ?

----------


## Ассаджи

Готов новый, более качественный, английский перевод, при подготовке которого были задействованы не только китайские, но и тибетские источники. Его издание ожидается в начале следующего года.

Этот перевод будет полным, в нем не будет пропусков некоторых отрывков, как в предыдущем английском переводе, и благодаря этому можно будет сделать качественный русский перевод.

----------

Владимир Б (28.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2015), Дордже (15.11.2017), Кокотик (11.03.2019), Михаил_ (23.04.2018), Сергей Ч (01.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

vibhajavada + (vimutti,visudhimaga)= theravada

----------


## Ассаджи

В новом английском переводе Вимуттимагги использован прекрасный обзор буддийских направлений Дашабалашримитры в тибетском переводе:

Dashabalashrimitra 
Ascertaining Caused and Uncaused Phenomena 
http://www.asianclassics.org/release.../TD3897M_T.TXT

в котором приведены некоторые главы из Вимуттимагги.

Поэтому в готовящийся к изданию английский перевод включен пали-китайско-тибетский глоссарий.

Желающие могут воспользоваться этим глоссарием для того, чтобы полностью перевести работу Дашабалашримитры, и узнать о взглядах ранних буддийских школ.
Тибетские переводчики в то время заменяли термины на тибетские один к одному, и благодаря этому обратной подстановкой можно большей частью восстановить исходный текст.

В работе подробно описаны взгляды школ:

- Вайбхашика;
- Стхавира;
- Самматия;
- Махаяна (того времени),

а также цитируются многие тексты разнообразных других школ и направлений.

----------

Владимир Б (27.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015), ПавелС (29.03.2017)

----------


## Ассаджи

Таранатха, тибетский буддийский историк шестнадцатого века, упоминает Дашабалашримитру в двух своих работах: "История буддизма в Индии" и "Семь линий наставления" (Bka' babs bdun ldan).

----------

Владимир Б (27.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015), ПавелС (29.03.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

Коллеги, нет ли новостей по переводам?

----------


## Иван З.

Английский новый перевод так и не издали?

----------


## Ассаджи

Еще не издали.

----------

Иван З. (31.07.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

А как по-вашему, старый перевод насколько хорош? Нет каких-то критических ошибок?

----------


## Ассаджи

Критических ошибок нет. Благодаря палийским параллелям в примечаниях, пригоден и для применения на практике.

----------

Балдинг (03.09.2022)

----------


## Иван З.

А сейчас никто переводом не занят? Я так вижу, что вы часть перевели (спасибо вам!), но потом прекратили?

----------


## Ассаджи

Встретившись с пропущенными предложениями, я стал исследовать китайский первоисточник. Потом, когда профессор Скиллинг сообщил о наличии тибетских параллелей, стал изучать и их. Стало понятно, что перевод можно значительно улучшить, создав сводный глоссарий.
Затем я передал свои наработки досточтимому Нянатусите на Шри-Ланку. Он проделал огромную работу, но издание всё еще задерживается. Я видел пару отрывков нового перевода, качество действительно стало гораздо лучше. Так что остается ждать.

----------

Михаил_ (14.08.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Блин...всякий раз как читаю - не устаю улыбаться=)))

----------


## Иван З.

> Так что остается ждать.


Это вы, видимо, про английский перевод? Я про перевод с английского на русский.

----------


## Ассаджи

Не слышал, чтобы кто-то сейчас переводил эту книгу. 
Тем более что сейчас переводов делают меньше, особенно качественных.
Так что не советую рассчитывать на хороший русский перевод в ближайшем времени.

----------


## Иван З.

Я по английски приемлемо читаю, чтобы текст понять со словарем, хочу чтобы и другим была книга доступна на русском. Думал поддержать переводчиков, если кто этим занят сейчас.

----------

Ассаджи (17.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Готов присоединится, поддержать переводчика.

Ничего пока не слышно по новостям?

----------


## Ассаджи

Уже идет верстка.

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (11.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2018), Дордже (12.11.2018), Михаил_ (11.11.2018)

----------


## Дордже

> Уже идет верстка.


Можно будет приобрести цифровой вариант?

----------


## Ассаджи

Вначале выйдет бумажная книга, а потом, со временем, электронное издание.

Но, скорее всего, сразу будут изданы в электронном виде дополнения и приложения - выверенный тибетский текст, пали-китайско-тибетско-английский глоссарий, и т.п.

Для качественного перевода на русский желательно будет сделать подстрочную палийскую реконструкцию, - с помощью глоссария автоматическим поиском и заменой добавить в китайский и тибетский тексты палийские соответствия слов из глоссария.

----------

Дордже (13.11.2018), Михаил_ (12.11.2018), Яреб (14.11.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

Хм, а я вот с имеющегося английского на русский начал переводить месяц назад где-то.  :Smilie:  Вторую главу перевел почти, думал просто выложить бесплатно, для начала на суд критиков. Если нормальный оказался бы перевод то и в инернет  :Smilie:  Получается дальше не стоит переводить, т.к. вы все равно в ближайшее время на русский переведете? У меня качество точно хуже вашего будет - так как опыт минимальный переводов буддийских текстов, хотя, наверное, и не полный шлак, но все равно не идеально будет.

----------

PampKin Head (14.11.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Выкладывайте, вторая глава довольно простая, и особых косяков не должно быть.
Точность важна там, где речь идет о тонкостях тренировки ума.
К тому же еще неизвестно, как у меня сложится с русским переводом.

----------

Иван З. (15.11.2018)

----------


## Иван З.

Закончил перевод 2 главы. Извиняюсь, что так долго копался, для корректного перевода пришлось улучшать английский + потребовалась редактура.  :Smilie: 
Огромно спасибо за помощь Леше Телю, который потратил много времени на нее и внес важные дополнения и изменения. И Дхармапе, который подсказал как перевести несколько сложных для понимания моментов.
Любые, на ваш взгляд, ошибки или несостыковки прошу относить ко мне, а не к изначальному тексту. Но вроде бы все неплохо получилось  :Smilie:

----------

Ассаджи (11.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2019), Кокотик (04.04.2019)

----------


## Иван З.

Господа, есть идея переводить дальше, возможно всю книгу сделать или большую часть. Тем более появились опытные редакторы. Так что нужна критика перевода, чтобы понять: что надо скорректировать, а что хорошо. Если кто читал - выскажитесь, плиз)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Господа, есть идея переводить дальше, возможно всю книгу сделать или большую часть. Тем более появились опытные редакторы. Так что нужна критика перевода, чтобы понять: что надо скорректировать, а что хорошо. Если кто читал - выскажитесь, плиз)


У вас ошибка перевода уже в наименовании "О нравственности". Английское virtue - это добродетель или правильное поведение. Если использовать его, то у вас многие противоречия перевода отпадут. Смотрите тему.

----------

Иван З. (04.04.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

"Уничтожение" стоит исправить на "устранение"
"святой" - "праведной"
"реквизиты" - "предметы необходимости"
"агрегаты" - "совокупности"
"концентрация" - "собранность ума"
Слова "практик" в оригинале нет.

По поводу перевода слова "sīla":
https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...18054#msg18054

----------

Иван З. (04.04.2019), Кокотик (04.04.2019)

----------


## Иван З.

> Английское virtue - это добродетель или правильное поведение.


Спасибо за ссылку. Я тут смотрю мнений много на эту тему... В вашей точке зрения на перевод этого термина есть смысл. Но с другой стороны Zom (SV) и другие переводчики переводят слово как "нравственность". Или вот еще на эту тему русский бхикку пишет - https://www.facebook.com/ivan.kittis...39043766144761. Мне кажется и добродетель и правильное поведение подходит и нравственность, нравственное поведение. Может быть, лучше всего переводить как-нибудь типа "правила нравственного поведения" и т.д. Не знаю. Но я на себя смелость не взял и оставил тот перевод, что есть в мейнстриме как "нравственность" просто. Так как видел и в других книгах, насколько помню, и у SV.

----------


## Иван З.

> "Уничтожение" стоит исправить на "устранение"


Согласен, лучше подходит, но там "destruction", насколько помню, было, вот я из опасений налепить отсебятины к более буквальному варианту обратился. 



> "святой" - "праведной"


Тут аналогично. Но тоже можно поправить, но я, если честно, проблемы не увидел, для меня что слово святой, что праведный, хоть и отличаются, но очень похожий оттенок имеют.. Возможно, малый опыт переводов и т.д.



> "реквизиты" - "предметы необходимости"


Тут я значение через комментарий переводчика расшифровал (то есть оставил слово реквизиты и в сноске, чтобы это разрешенные к использованию и принятию в подаяние 4 типа предметов для бхикку). Так считаете плохо? Опять же так делал из соображений оставить как в оригинале, а потом какое-то понимание-расшифровку через сноску расписать.



> "агрегаты" - "совокупности"


Принято  :Smilie: 



> "концентрация" - "собранность ума"


Там я этим словом, насколько помню, переводил его же английскую кальку "concentaction". В русском также слово есть концентрация.. Почему считаете, что его стоит заменить на именно собранность ума? (хотя, конечно, концентрация это и есть собранный и неотвлекаемый, не растекающийся на другие мысли, "полный" ум на чем-то, если так можно выразиться) 



> Слова "практик" в оригинале нет.


Да, тоже думал, стоит его использовать или нет. Я переводил так слово "one", когда речь шла об указаниях по практике, практикующему. То есть, когда описание что должен или не должен делать некто, кто практикует. Поэтому и перевел "некто, кто практикует"=практик. Считаете не стоит так?

А в остальном как, в целом, на ваш взгляд? При усовершенствовании и редактуре стоит продолжать?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Тут я значение через комментарий переводчика расшифровал (то есть оставил слово реквизиты и в сноске, чтобы это разрешенные к использованию и принятию в подаяние 4 типа предметов для бхикку). Так считаете плохо? Опять же так делал из соображений оставить как в оригинале, а потом какое-то понимание-расшифровку через сноску расписать.


У русского слова "реквизит" совсем другое значение:




> РЕКВИЗИТ
>     [лат. requisitum - требуемое, необходимое] - 1) театр. совокупность предметов (подлинных или бутафорских), используемых в театральном представлении, на киносъемках; 2) реквизиты - обязательные данные, установленные законом или положениями для оформления документов.
> 
> Словарь иностранных слов.- Комлев Н.Г., 2006.


Рекомендую словарь "Мультитран": https://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?CL=1&s=requisites&l1=1




> Там я этим словом, насколько помню, переводил его же английскую кальку "concentaction". В русском также слово есть концентрация.. Почему считаете, что его стоит заменить на именно собранность ума? (хотя, конечно, концентрация это и есть собранный и неотвлекаемый, не растекающийся на другие мысли, "полный" ум на чем-то, если так можно выразиться)


Многие молодые энтузиасты воспринимают слово "концентрация" буквально, и начинают заниматься концентрацией на одной точке, что заводит их в тупик.




> Да, тоже думал, стоит его использовать или нет. Я переводил так слово "one", когда речь шла об указаниях по практике, практикующему. То есть, когда описание что должен или не должен делать некто, кто практикует. Поэтому и перевел "некто, кто практикует"=практик. Считаете не стоит так?


Это из буддийского гибридного русского, калька с английского "practices", то есть "тренируется".
Для людей вне русскоязычного буддийского круга такое словоупотребление звучит странно.




> А в остальном как, в целом, на ваш взгляд? При усовершенствовании и редактуре стоит продолжать?


Наверное. Об этом лучше спросить возможных читателей. Я уже вдоль и поперек изучил этот английский перевод, и жду следующего. Обкатываю методы, которые дают возможность осуществить многое из того, что описано в Вимуттимагге.

----------

Иван З. (04.04.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Спасибо за ссылку. Я тут смотрю мнений много на эту тему... В вашей точке зрения на перевод этого термина есть смысл. Но с другой стороны Zom (SV) и другие переводчики переводят слово как "нравственность". Или вот еще на эту тему русский бхикку пишет - https://www.facebook.com/ivan.kittis...39043766144761. Мне кажется и добродетель и правильное поведение подходит и нравственность, нравственное поведение. Может быть, лучше всего переводить как-нибудь типа "правила нравственного поведения" и т.д. Не знаю. Но я на себя смелость не взял и оставил тот перевод, что есть в мейнстриме как "нравственность" просто. Так как видел и в других книгах, насколько помню, и у SV.


Нет никакого "мейнстрима", есть вдумчивый перевод, а есть перевели "как получилось" и стали друг у друга копировать, с непонятным подтекстом, типа "Что очищает нравственность?" или "Существуют нравственность как проявление силы воли, нравственность как воздержанность и нравственность как не нарушение." Хотя далее очевидно идет расшифровка термина как действия (поведения): "Что такое «нравственность как воздержанность»? Это означает держаться подальше от любой возможности для проявления зла."

----------


## Иван З.

> Я уже вдоль и поперек изучил этот английский перевод, и жду следующего. Обкатываю методы, которые дают возможность осуществить многое из того, что описано в Вимуттимагге.


Благодаря за отзыв! И за словарь. Также пригодился словарь, который на вашем сайте - где перевод терминов пали на русский. Где в сносках в англ. переводе были слова на пали, я на них ориентировался и переводил их, основываясь и на этом.

----------

Ассаджи (05.04.2019)

----------


## Иван З.

> Нет никакого "мейнстрима", есть вдумчивый перевод, а есть перевели "как получилось" и стали друг у друга копировать, с непонятным подтекстом


Видимо, много копий на эту тему сломано  :Smilie:  Но я на эту тему думал и другие переводчики тоже, наверное, не с бухты барахты делали. Тот же SV по вашей ссылке отстаивал свою точку зрения, почему так переводить надо... Вы меня несколько смутили, честно говоря, потому что и такой перевод этого термина корректен, возможно дальше в большей степени, чем который я использовал. Но такое вполне может быть, что если перевести так, как вы предлагаете, то напишут, что все неправильно уже другие люди, сторонники что надо как нравственность sila переводить)) И также приведут аргументы...  Во-первых, слово нравственность также и означает правила поведения в русском языке. Во-вторых, там дальше в тексте есть о 34 состояниях, которые помеха для нравственность - и там, среди этих состояний, есть гнев, алчность, зависть и т.д., а это все же внутренние состояния, которые не дают нам себя вести нравственно, практиковать правильное, нравственное поведение. И есть 34 состояния "причины" нравственность, которые противоположны помехам. Поэтому, чтобы реализовать правильное поведение, нужно не поощрять и прекращать в себе неблагие внутренние состояния и склонности, и взращивать, длить благие, нравственные состояния. Это получается внутренняя работа. Которая ведет к правильному поведению, поэтому, мне кажется, так как тут есть связь, перевод слова как нравственность не так уж плох... Потому очень не уверен, что менять надо. Сейчас к нам, возможно, как редактор присоединится Бхикку, который буддийское образование в Тайланде получал (насколько я знаю), спросим у него как лучше на этот счет и в целом.

----------


## Юй Кан

Странный, полагаю, спор по поводу "нравственность или добродетельность?"
Ведь это -- синонимы.
А вот _добродетель_ -- понятие более узкое: это положительное нравственное качество характера, т.е. частный случай нравственности или добродетельности.

"Концентрация" же -- это синонимом (калькированный вариант) простого русского "сосредоточение".

И для иноязычного "реквизит" есть, как синоним, простое отечественное "имущество".  В будд. монашеск. смысле -- "позволенное монаху имущество".

----------

Антарадхана (05.04.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Видимо, много копий на эту тему сломано  Но я на эту тему думал и другие переводчики тоже, наверное, не с бухты барахты делали. Тот же SV по вашей ссылке отстаивал свою точку зрения, почему так переводить надо... Вы меня несколько смутили, честно говоря, потому что и такой перевод этого термина корректен, возможно дальше в большей степени, чем который я использовал. Но такое вполне может быть, что если перевести так, как вы предлагаете, то напишут, что все неправильно уже другие люди, сторонники что надо как нравственность sila переводить)) И также приведут аргументы...  Во-первых, слово нравственность также и означает правила поведения в русском языке. Во-вторых, там дальше в тексте есть о 34 состояниях, которые помеха для нравственность - и там, среди этих состояний, есть гнев, алчность, зависть и т.д., а это все же внутренние состояния, которые не дают нам себя вести нравственно, практиковать правильное, нравственное поведение. И есть 34 состояния "причины" нравственность, которые противоположны помехам. Поэтому, чтобы реализовать правильное поведение, нужно не поощрять и прекращать в себе неблагие внутренние состояния и склонности, и взращивать, длить благие, нравственные состояния. Это получается внутренняя работа. Которая ведет к правильному поведению, поэтому, мне кажется, так как тут есть связь, перевод слова как нравственность не так уж плох... Потому очень не уверен, что менять надо. Сейчас к нам, возможно, как редактор присоединится Бхикку, который буддийское образование в Тайланде получал (насколько я знаю), спросим у него как лучше на этот счет и в целом.


Нравственность - это набор правил, которым следует человек. Они могут быть благими, неблагими, нейтральными. При этом нравственность относительно недавно возникший термин и соотносить его с древними текстами несколько странно.

----------


## Иван З.

> Нравственность - это набор правил, которым следует человек. Они могут быть благими, неблагими, нейтральными. При этом нравственность относительно недавно возникший термин и соотносить его с древними текстами несколько странно.


С одной стороны да, речь больше о правилах. Я не спорю, хоть есть и внутренний аспект. Там же далее в тексте речь о enhanced virtue, например, где имеется в виду "коровий или собачий аскетизм", когда практикующий им занимается и подражает этим животным. Объясняется насколько это ошибочно и к чему ведет. То есть это аргумент, что virtue это стоит и правда переводить как правила поведения. Но, нравственность, понимается в современно русском как какие-то правила поведения, обычно благие, обусловленные верой или воззрениями человека (например, его религией). То есть правила поведения + внутреннее благое наполнение, вследствие которого такое поведение просходит. Верящий в камму или буддист ведет себя в соответствии с этим. То есть практикует нравственность, это все же не просто правила поведения. Может и нет тут противоречия такого уж тогда? Ну и еще, если бы это сугубо понимать как правила поведения без дополнительного оттенка, то в английском бы там перевести могли, не знаю, rules of conduct, а не virtue. Не знаю, в общем, но ваши доводы я понимаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нравственность - это набор правил, которым следует человек. Они могут быть благими, неблагими, нейтральными. При этом нравственность относительно недавно возникший термин и соотносить его с древними текстами несколько странно.


_Относительно недавно_ -- это когда?
К пример, слово "нравственность" встречается в статье Л.Н.Толстого "Религия и нравственность" (1893 г.)...
Подтверждает сравнительную давность : ) этого слова и Вики: "В русском языке слово _нравственность_ появилось во второй половине XVIII века[5] (впервые зафиксировано в «Словаре Российской Академии» в 1789 году[6])..."

----------


## Ануруддха

> _Относительно недавно_ -- это когда?
> К пример, слово "нравственность" встречается в статье Л.Н.Толстого "Религия и нравственность" (1893 г.)...
> Подтверждает сравнительную давность : ) этого слова и Вики: "В русском языке слово _нравственность_ появилось во второй половине XVIII века[5] (впервые зафиксировано в «Словаре Российской Академии» в 1789 году[6])..."


Это и есть относительно недавно, особенно в сравнении с ранними буддийскими текстами.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это и есть относительно недавно, особенно в сравнении с ранними буддийскими текстами.


Естественный следующий вопрос: словами какой сравнительной давности надлежит переводить на русский ранние буддийские тексты? : )

----------

Антарадхана (05.04.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Естественный следующий вопрос: словами какой сравнительной давности надлежит переводить на русский ранние буддийские тексты? : )


Зависит от цели и задачи: передать слова Будды простым и доступным языком на котором он общался с современниками. Или немного осовременить, внести, свежие философские или обывательские идеи.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зависит от цели и задачи: передать слова Будды простым и доступным языком на котором он общался с современниками. Или немного осовременить, внести, свежие философские или обывательские идеи.


Это, к сожалению, ответ на другой вопрос, а именно: "Какими могут быть цели и задачи перевода ранних будд. текстов?"
Спрошено же было: "Словами какой сравнительной давности надлежит переводить на русский ранние буддийские тексты?"

Сам, когда начинал заниматься переводами (с польского, а потом с французского), старался избегать, прежде всего, иноязычных по происхождению слов.
То же делал и делаю в отношении санскритских и палийских текстов.
При этом при работе над Ланкаватарой стремился как-то передать древность этой сутры, в силу чего прибегал к некоторым элементам архаики, вроде _коий_ (вместо _который_), _дабы_ (вместо _чтобы_) и т. п. Но спустя некоторое время, учитывая пожелания читателей сутры : ), тщательно вычищал эту архаику. Это одно.
Второе, касательно стиля перевода в целом: существуют "Вопросы Милинды" в переводе А.В. Парибка, выполненные в стиле сказа или былин. Так вот, при всей виртуозности исполнения этого перевода (поистине достойном восхищения), он не нравится не только мне именно в силу стилистики.

Именно поэтому недоумеваю в отношении отклонения слова _нравственность_ как валидного варианта для перевода пал. _sīla_ в силу "относительной недавности [всего лишь с  1790-го г.!] возникновения этого термина".
На полях: кому сущ. _нравственность_ режет глаз как недостаточно архаичное : ) могу только посоветовать проверить на достаточность архаичности прочие слова/термины русск. перевода.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Это, к сожалению, ответ на другой вопрос, а именно: "Какими могут быть цели и задачи перевода ранних будд. текстов?"
> Спрошено же было: "Словами какой сравнительной давности надлежит переводить на русский ранние буддийские тексты?"
> 
> Сам, когда начинал заниматься переводами (с польского, а потом с французского), старался избегать, прежде всего, иноязычных по происхождению слов.
> То же делал и делаю в отношении санскритских и палийских текстов.
> При этом при работе над Ланкаватарой стремился как-то передать древность этой сутры, в силу чего прибегал к некоторым элементам архаики, вроде _коий_ (вместо _который_), _дабы_ (вместо _чтобы_) и т. п. Но спустя некоторое время, учитывая пожелания читателей сутры : ), тщательно вычищал эту архаику. Это одно.
> Второе, касательно стиля перевода в целом: существуют "Вопросы Милинды" в переводе А.В. Парибка, выполненные в стиле сказа или былин. Так вот, при всей виртуозности исполнения этого перевода (поистине достойном восхищения), он не нравится не только мне именно в силу стилистики.
> 
> Именно поэтому недоумеваю в отношении отклонения слова _нравственность_ как валидного варианта для перевода пал. _sīla_ в силу "относительной недавности [всего лишь с  1790-го г.!] возникновения этого термина".
> На полях: кому сущ. _нравственность_ режет глаз как недостаточно архаичное : ) могу только посоветовать проверить на достаточность архаичности прочие слова/термины русск. перевода.


Тут дело не в архаичности, а в неточности. Очевидный ступор в текстах, который меняет и запутывает текст. И все выглядит совсем по другому если перевести его просто и в итоге правильно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тут дело не в архаичности, а в неточности. Очевидный ступор в текстах, который меняет и запутывает текст. И все выглядит совсем по другому если перевести его просто и в итоге правильно.


Стало быть, претензия к термину как возникшему неизмеримо позднее ранних будд. текстов -- снята?
Но предложенные Вами варианты для перевода sīla ("добродетель или правильное поведение") -- практически синонимичны, что оговорил выше (с коррективой "добродетели" на "добродетель_ность_") и что легко проверить по словарям.

----------


## Кокотик

> Но предложенные Вами варианты для перевода sīla ("добродетель или правильное поведение") -- практически синонимичны


Не синонимичны в том смысле, что под нравственностью понимают некоторый набор правил. Иногда это слово имеет отрицательную коннотацию, когда бездумное и шаблонное следование своду нравственных правил может быть неэтичным, или когда нравственное правило в каком-то конкретном случае вступает в противоречие со смыслом нравственности - делать жизнь людей лучше. 
Для многих русских именно поэтому слово "нравственность" является некой "красной тряпкой", потому что они уверены, что "действовать по справедливости" лучше, "чем по закону", или вовсе воспринимают строгое следование нравственным предписаниям как ханжество.
С другой стороны, у слова "добродетель" таких отрицательных значений нет. Возможно поэтому Ассаджи предложил его как термин более подходящий для описания буддийского благородного пути.

С третьей стороны, слово "добродетель" - довольно непривычное как для читателя, так и для буддийских переводов, в отличие от слова "нравственность". Так что мне кажется, что тут выбор исключительно на вкус автора.

----------

Ануруддха (05.04.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Стало быть, претензия к термину как возникшему неизмеримо позднее ранних будд. текстов -- снята?
> Но предложенные Вами варианты для перевода sīla ("добродетель или правильное поведение") -- практически синонимичны, что оговорил выше (с коррективой "добродетели" на "добродетель_ность_") и что легко проверить по словарям.


Претензия не снимается, введение новых философских понятий, как правило, будет искажать смысл ранее сказанного.

Английскому virtue (добродетель) в словарях действительно ставят синонимом нравственность, но показательно, что в предлагаемых вариантах словосочетаний ни о какой нравственности речи не идет. Поэтому составителей словарей тоже можно и нужно критиковать. Потому что в итоге мы получаем кривую "Хорошо очищенную нравственность", которую очистить по определению нельзя. И в итоге мы получаем неожиданные вывода, что в начале буддийского пути нужно совершенствовать свою нравственность. До какого момента? До совершенства. Но Будда ничего такого не утверждал, он говорил вновь вступившим в Сангху - изучайте и следуйте правилам поведения и затем приступайте к медитации.

virtue 
1. n добродетель, нравственность
virtue and vice — добродетель и порок
cloistered virtue — добродетель, не подвергающаяся искушению
virtue incarnate — сама добродетель
to revere virtue — чтить добродетель
a model of virtue — образец добродетели
to decline from virtue — сойти со стези добродетели

2. n целомудрие
a woman of virtue — добродетельная женщина

3. n хорошее качество, положительная черта или сторона; достоинство; преимущество
virtues and shortcomings — достоинства и недостатки
cardinal virtues — основные добродетели
natural virtues are justice, prudence, temperance and fortitude — естественные добродетели — справедливость, благоразумие, умеренность, храбрость
Christian virtues are faith, hope and charity — христианские добродетели — вера, надежда, любовь
clarity is a virtue of style — ясность — это достоинство слога

4. n сила; действие; эффективность
there is no virtue in such drugs — эти лекарства бесполезны
in virtue of — благодаря; в силу
by virtue of — благодаря; посредством; в силу; на основании

5. n мужество, доблесть

6. n рел. силы
heavenly virtues — силы небесные
a hundred virtues rise — восстают сотни ангельских сил
by virtue of office — в силу занимаемой должности, «экс-официо», выполняя служебные функции

----------

Балдинг (20.10.2021), Кокотик (05.04.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

Насколько я понимаю, в этом английском переводе некое сочетание иероглифов, соответствующее палийскому "sīla", единообразно переведено как "virtue" ради связности текста. А в утерянном оригинале использовался спектр значений наподобие:

Śīla 1. n. 1) характер, нрав 2) привычка, правило 3) нравственность, добродетель 2. (-о) 1) склонный к 2) привычный к 3) способный к

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...18053#msg18053

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.04.2019), Кокотик (06.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Господа, есть идея переводить дальше, возможно всю книгу сделать или большую часть. Тем более появились опытные редакторы. Так что нужна критика перевода, чтобы понять: что надо скорректировать, а что хорошо. Если кто читал - выскажитесь, плиз)


Говорят у семи нянек дитя без глазу.
(это насчёт попыток совместными усилиями корректировать перевод)

Китайцы пять веков стандартизировали переводы буддийских текстов, пока группой Сюаньцзана не было окончательно сформирована терминология однозначно передающая индийские термины.
Тибетцы позже пошли другим путём, сначала был разработан метод калькирования, стилистика текстов и т.п., и на государственном уровне практически путём закона были введены единые нормы и стандарты для перевода буддийских текстов.
И сейчас можно взять китайский или тибетский перевод и зная нормативы - реконструировать индийский текст.

Но у нас даже на английском нет единого стандарта, кто как хочет так и переводит. Можно взять тексты говорящие об одном и том же,  но переведенные разными группами - и даже не понять что это об одном, может даже один и тот же текст быть переведен до неузнаваемости.
В русских же переводах, без обращения к оригиналу, даже не понять о чём там речь. В использованных переводчиками словами - индийская терминология вообще не распознаваемый и неразличима.

Большинство буддийских терминов(да и просто индийских слов) - не имеет аналогов в русском(или напр. английском) языке по смысловому охвату (семантическому полю)
Сейчас уже много оригинальных индийских терминов входит в оборот в буддийской среде, напр. никто не переводит Будда, Дхамма\Дхарма, Ниббана\Нирвана и т.д., что не мешает понимать текст. 
Имхо: в силу отсутствия чётких стандартов позволяющих идентифицировать конкретное использованное переводчиком русское слово с оригинальным термином, можно наиболее значимые и уже общеупотребительные - вообще не переводить. Как пример: если Śīla  оставить оригинальный термин или подобрать наиболее простой общий и не очень конкретный вариант перевода из возможных(естественно оговорив в примечании, что данным словом переводиться именно Śīla) , то текст данной главы сам раскроет весь смысл(в принципе он и для этого  предназначен), а вот переводя "нравственность" ли, "добродетель" ли - этим уже задаётся ограничение полем значений (семантикой) данных слов русского языка, которое может частично и будет иметь общий охват с полем значений Śīla, но частично и нет.

----------

Ануруддха (06.04.2019), Кокотик (06.04.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Имхо: в силу отсутствия чётких стандартов позволяющих идентифицировать конкретное использованное переводчиком русское слово с оригинальным термином, можно наиболее значимые и уже общеупотребительные - вообще не переводить. Как пример: если Śīla  оставить оригинальный термин или подобрать наиболее простой общий и не очень конкретный вариант перевода из возможных(естественно оговорив в примечании, что данным словом переводиться именно Śīla) , то текст данной главы сам раскроет весь смысл(в принципе он и для этого  предназначен)


"Śīla милому кисет, вышла рукавица"
этак и вовсе можно ничего не переводить, пусть желающие учат пали

Вообще, да, мысль оставить некоторые термины как есть, без перевода - весьма как мне кажется разумная. Для многих понятий просто нет аналогов в русском языке. Но для шилы вполне можно подобрать перевод

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Śīla милому кисет, вышла рукавица"
> этак и вовсе можно ничего не переводить, пусть желающие учат пали
> 
> Вообще, да, мысль оставить некоторые термины как есть, без перевода - весьма как мне кажется разумная. Для многих понятий просто нет аналогов в русском языке. Но для шилы вполне можно подобрать перевод


Учить всё равно придётся, если не пали, то используемую в переводе терминологию - где каждое такое слово, это уже не просто слова русского языка, а слова языка Дхаммы\Дхармы со своим специфическим техническим значением.
И пока специфические значение слов используемых в переводах не вошли глубоко в буддийскую русскоязычную культуру - легче будет изучить пали.

Также есть тексты более общего повествовательного характера, а есть более технические, справочные, энциклопедические.
Вимуттимагга это не художественная литература, этот текст  направлен на то чтоб объяснить, дать представление и практическое применение, о том что в нём затрагивается. И данная глава раскрывает это касаемо Śīla , не касаемо "нравственности" или "добродетели" или ... , а касаемо именно Śīla.

----------


## Юй Кан

У Мандельштама (это поэт такой, Серебряного века : ) сказано: «Любое слово является пучком, и смысл торчит из него в разные стороны, а не устремляется в одну официальную точку». 
Это очень точное определение, ОЧЕНЬ.
При этом есть такое квалифицированное мнение, что смысл слова определяется контекстом, и никак иначе.

Так и с  изрядной _силой_ (которая -- пал. sīla : ).
Чтобы хорошенько запутаться с его смыслом, _напрочь_ абстрагировавшись от конкретного контекста -- не нужно далеко ходить, достаточно заглянуть в пал.-англ. https://dsalsrv04.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/pali/
Но зачем это делать, да ещё прибегая к санскр. форме того же слова, связанной уже не с ПК, а с Махаянским каноном...

Есть же объёмистый текст, в обсуждаемой второй главе которого даётся вполне внятное определение термина "нравственность" применительно к разным аспектам и/или контекстам Дхаммы...

А кого отталкивает само русск. слово "нравственность" -- тем буддизм ни к чему, ибо он -- не для всех.

----------

Ассаджи (06.04.2019), Кокотик (06.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

У разных людей есть разные претензии к разным словам. Поэтому были и будут разные переводы и споры о том, кому что больше нравится и не нравится. К правильности это отношения не имеет. Правильно - понять примеры и применить в жизни. Неправильно - пытаться выбрать особенно правильный вариант для абстрактного «всех», но так и не найти применения в своей жизни.

----------

Монферран (06.04.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> И пока специфические значение слов используемых в переводах не вошли глубоко в буддийскую русскоязычную культуру - легче будет изучить пали.


Мы же сейчас говорим о том как лучше перевести текст, а не об оптимальной стратегии для изучающего дхамму в сложившихся условиях. Где то примерно год назад после просмотра встречи Далай Ламы с русскими учеными в Дели, я думала над вопросом корректного перевода буддийских терминов на русский. И так же пришла к мысли, что оставить палийскую терминологию для ключевых понятий, для которых нет аналогов в нашей культуре/языке  - это разумная идея. Но не в случае со словом sīla, поскольку нравственность, добродетель, дисциплина - это вполне себе общечеловеческие понятия.




> А кого отталкивает само русск. слово "нравственность" -- тем буддизм ни к чему, ибо он -- не для всех.


В общем, да. Сейчас российское общество настолько потеряло нравственные ориентиры, что ориентироваться на его вкусы в этом вопросе нет смысла. Немного нравственной дисциплины ему не помешает :-)

BTW немного офтоп, на той встрече Далай Ламы с русскими учеными в Дели, лама задал ученым интересный вопрос "можно ли обосновать нравственные законы с помощью науки?". Сказал, что это было бы очено полезно для современного общества, поскольку религии, которые всегда были опорой нравственности, теряют свой прежний авторитет.

----------

Юй Кан (06.04.2019)

----------


## Иван З.

Вот еще с Лешей Тэлем несколько глав перевели. Потихоньку продолжаем. Надеюсь кому-то пригодится пока не сделали перевод с пали)
Vimutti_Magga_Glava_3.pdf, Vimutti_Magga_Glava_4.pdf, Vimutti_Magga_Glava_5.pdf

----------

Aion (21.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2019), Яреб (21.11.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сказал, что это было бы очено полезно для современного общества, поскольку религии, которые всегда были опорой нравственности, теряют свой прежний авторитет.


Религия была опорой нравственности, если подкреплялась отрубанием конечностей, кострами, тюрьмами и каторгой. И в прекрасном Тибете тоже, вплоть до 20-го века.




> Но не в случае со словом sīla, поскольку нравственность, добродетель, дисциплина - это вполне себе общечеловеческие понятия.


https://bibleonline.ru/bible/rst66/exo-22/ Исход 22:20
*Приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен.*

Исполнять данный завет Яхвэ нравственно и добродетельно, а последовательное претворение оного в жизнь будет дисциплиной. ) Для определенных категорий граждан.

----------


## Ассаджи

Наконец-то передо мной новый перевод Вимуттимагги. Фундаментальный и необыкновенно полезный труд.

Его можно заказать в Гонконгском университете: https://www.buddhism.hku.hk/Publications.html

Правда, почта Гонконга не пересылает посылок в Украину и Россию.

----------

Селя (21.10.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Религия была опорой нравственности, если подкреплялась отрубанием конечностей, кострами, тюрьмами и каторгой. И в прекрасном Тибете тоже, вплоть до 20-го века.
> 
> https://bibleonline.ru/bible/rst66/exo-22/ Исход 22:20
> *Приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен.*
> 
> Исполнять данный завет Яхвэ нравственно и добродетельно, а последовательное претворение оного в жизнь будет дисциплиной. ) Для определенных категорий граждан.


Читать такие вещи в сферическом вакууме — засорять ум :-)
Смотрим шире. В контексте.
Например.

Даже по умеренным оценкам описывается период *ориентировочно 1 тысячелетие до н. э.** А по неумеренным — переваливает за 2 тыс. лет до н. э.
Приведённый текст можно рассматривать как *памятник* права. Регламентируются занятные сферы общественной жизни, типа, например, как следует поступать в случае забодания человека волом, дифференцируется предумышленное убийство, убийство по неосторожности, регламентируются имущественные казусы, возмещение вреда за причинение телесных повреждений, потери трудоспособности т. д. 
Где-то ещё исторический Будда не родился, где-то ещё того или иного народа (этноса) и в идее не было, где-то письменность через тысячу с лишним лет вошла в обиход. А тут — любопытный памятник. Subhanteva. Это во-первых.

Во-вторых, смотрим в контексте. Это времена (и сотни лет после), когда человеческие жертвоприношения были, воспользуемся модной терминологией, нормальными социальными практиками. Это сегодня, в III тысячелетии новой эры, представитель всего прогрессивного человечества всплеснёт руками, а тогда — обыденная социальная практика. И в эти жесткие времена [например, «Кто ударит отца своего или свою мать, того должно предать смерти», «Кто злословит отца своего или свою мать, того должно предать смерти», — жестко же] такой посыл:
- Пришельца не притесняй и не угнетай его;
- Ни вдовы, ни сироты не притесняйте;
- Не следуй *за большинством* на зло, и не решай тяжбы, отступая *по большинству* от правды;
- Антикоррупционная норма 3 тыс. лет назад (!): Даров не принимай, ибо дары слепыми делают зрячих и превращают дело правых.
____________
* Для рекогносцировки, широко известные Законы Ману, цитата: «В науке утвердилась точка зрения Георга Бюлера, что «Ману-смрити» в том виде, в каком она дошла до нас, сложилась во *II веке до н. э. — II веке н. э.*»

На всякий случай: 
Внесено не ради полемики о том, была ли религия опорой нравственности или инстинкты были опорой нравственности или что-то ещё.
А в качестве профилактики как бы примитивизма в суждениях, сопровождающегося выплеском ненависти [форма: праведный гнев].

----------


## PampKin Head

> Смотрим шире. В контексте.


https://bibleonline.ru/bible/rst66/exo-22/ Исход 22:20
*Приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен.*

в любом контексте, если ты верующий иудей... это - прямая заповедь господа, творца всего сущего (по их версии). ничем не хуже кошрута и соблюденя шаббата. 
для практикующего иудея вот это все - не памятник, не законы какого то Ману, а вполне конкретное руководство к действию и в 21-м веке в том числе.

----------


## Павел Б

> для практикующего иудея вот это все - не памятник, не законы какого то Ману, а вполне конкретное руководство к действию и в 21-м веке в том числе.


Это ваши теоретические предположения и фобии.
Это не было конкретным руководством к действию даже две тысячи лет назад. Если интересно, то пресловутые фарисеи в то время как раз приспосабливали очень актуальные требования тысячелетней давности к хоть какому-то соответствию тогдашней жизни. Потому что даже в начале новой эры уже никто на соблюдал эти руководства. А сейчас этот памятник не только заржавел, но и порос травой.

----------


## Балдинг

_Победоносные учили, что пустота — это лекарство от всех теорий. 
Но те, для кого пустота стала теорией, они не излечимы._
Нагарджуна




> https://bibleonline.ru/bible/rst66/exo-22/ Исход 22:20
> *Приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен.*
> 
> в любом контексте, если ты верующий иудей... это - прямая заповедь господа, творца всего сущего (по их версии). ничем не хуже кошрута и соблюденя шаббата. 
> для практикующего иудея вот это все - не памятник, не законы какого то Ману, а вполне конкретное руководство к действию и в 21-м веке в том числе.


Шире у Вас не получилось. Получилось по Шнурову — ширше. Ну это пустяки, дело житейское. 

*Контрольное подобие*

Рассказ (текст) — волновая функция.
Прочтение — коллапс волновой функции.
Стратегия: использовать имеющиеся ресурсы на то, чтобы, осуществив коллапс:
     а) осознавать (понимать) что коллапс случился;
     б) рассмотрев весь доступный ряд коллапсов, выбрать тот, функция которого (более сложная, или более тонкая) как бы включает в себя все остальные коллапсы, которые становятся не интересны [грубое понимательное подобие: ряд крия > чарья > йога > ану];
     в) памятовать, что за коллапсом (а) волновая функция никуда не делась, соответственно, коллапс (а) лишь прагматика [то есть обусловлено нашим здесь и сейчас].

Конец контрольного подобия

*Риторическое*

Как справедливо подметил Андрей Анатольевич Терентьев, один старый монах, напутствуя перед началом учебы студентов буддийской институции Гонконгского университета, сказал, дескать, вот вы собираетесь изучать Дхарму, помните, что изучать ее надо:
- исторично;
- критично;
- сравнительно.

P. S. Ну не думаю, что в Израиле в 21-м, как Вы изволили выразиться, веке кого-то забросали насмерть камнями за несоблюдение шаббата. Смекните, что то, что я стремлюсь довести до понимания читателя — не есть апология тех или иных догматов (правил, предписаний). Речь о другом.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это ваши теоретические предположения и фобии.
> Это не было конкретным руководством к действию даже две тысячи лет назад. Если интересно, то пресловутые фарисеи в то время как раз приспосабливали очень актуальные требования тысячелетней давности к хоть какому-то соответствию тогдашней жизни. Потому что даже в начале новой эры уже никто на соблюдал эти руководства. А сейчас этот памятник не только заржавел, но и порос травой.


Это было конкретное руководство к действию... *Именно эту заповедь физически исполнил первой Моисей*, спустившись с вершины горы Синай со скрижалями....
https://bibleonline.ru/bible/rst66/exo-32/ (здесь все доступно описано)




> ¹ Когда народ увидел, что Моисей долго не сходит с горы, то собрался к Аарону и сказал ему: встань и сделай нам бога, который бы шел перед нами, ибо с этим человеком, с Моисеем, который вывел нас из земли Египетской, не знаем, что сделалось. 
> ² *И сказал им Аарон: выньте золотые серьги, которые в ушах ваших жен, ваших сыновей и ваших дочерей, и принесите ко мне. ³ И весь народ вынул золотые серьги из ушей своих, и принесли к Аарону. ⁴ Он взял их из рук их, и сделал из них литого тельца, и обделал его резцом.* 
> И сказали они: вот бог твой, Израиль, который вывел тебя из земли Египетской! ***
> ⁵ Увидев сие,* Аарон поставил пред ним жертвенник, и провозгласил Аарон, говоря: завтра праздник Господу. ⁶ На другой день они встали рано и принесли всесожжения и привели жертвы* мирные: и сел народ есть и пить, а после встал играть. 
> ⁷ И сказал Господь Моисею: поспеши сойти, ибо развратился народ твой, который ты вывел из земли Египетской; ⁸ скоро уклонились они от пути, который Я заповедал им: сделали себе литого тельца и поклонились ему, и принесли ему жертвы и сказали: «вот бог твой, Израиль, который вывел тебя из земли Египетской!» ⁹ И сказал Господь Моисею: Я вижу народ сей, и вот, народ — он жестоковыйный; ¹⁰ итак, оставь Меня, да воспламенится гнев Мой на них, и истреблю их, и произведу многочисленный народ от тебя. 
> ¹¹ Но Моисей стал умолять Господа, Бога своего, и сказал: да не воспламеняется, Господи, гнев Твой на народ Твой, который Ты вывел из земли Египетской силою великою и рукою крепкою, ¹² чтобы Египтяне не говорили: «на погибель Он вывел их, чтобы убить их в горах и истребить их с лица земли»; отврати пламенный гнев Твой и отмени погубление народа Твоего; ¹³ вспомни Авраама, Исаака и Израиля, рабов Твоих, которым клялся Ты Собою, говоря: «умножая умножу семя ваше, как звезды небесные, и всю землю сию, о которой Я сказал, дам семени вашему, и будут владеть вечно». ¹⁴ И отменил Господь зло, о котором сказал, что наведет его на народ Свой. 
> ¹⁵ И обратился и сошел Моисей с горы; в руке его были две скрижали откровения, на которых написано было с обеих сторон: и на той и на другой стороне написано было; ¹⁶ скрижали были дело Божие, и письмена, начертанные на скрижалях, были письмена Божии. 
> ¹⁷ И услышал Иисус голос народа шумящего и сказал Моисею: военный крик в стане. 
> ¹⁸ Но Моисей сказал: это не крик побеждающих и не вопль поражаемых; я слышу голос поющих. ¹⁹ Когда же он приблизился к стану и увидел тельца и пляски, тогда он воспламенился гневом и бросил из рук своих скрижали и разбил их под горою; ²⁰ и взял тельца, которого они сделали, и сжег его в огне, и стер в прах, и рассыпал по воде, и дал ее пить сынам Израилевым. ²¹ И сказал Моисей Аарону: что сделал тебе народ сей, что ты ввел его в грех великий? 
> ...


можете изучить этот эпизод:
- исторично;
- критично;
- сравнительно...

... и сопоставить с заветами господа Яхвэ на скрижалях.




> Ну не думаю, что в Израиле в 21-м, как Вы изволили выразиться, веке кого-то забросали насмерть камнями за несоблюдение шаббата.


За несоблюдение шаббата побитие камнями не полагается по Торе... А вот забросать дескими обосранными памперсами в районах компактного проживания религиозных за несоблюдение шаббата - как два пальца.

----------

Ассаджи (28.10.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

Как говорится, накушамши гороху. Перед @*Ассаджи* уже неудобно. 
Вдумчиво перечитайте посты 69, 72.
Вспомните правила мудрого чтения.
Вспомните, наконец, что в новую эру творилось как на религиозной почве, так и из иных меркантильных соображений. 
Ещё разок — это рассказ (легенда) о событиях, имевших место (согласно рассказу (легенде)) ориентировочно на рубеже I - II тысячелетий ДО н. э., по другим источникам — на рубеже II - III тысячелетий ДО н. э.
Осознавайте эпизод _в контексте_ интенциональности ситуации в целом.

Учитывайте, кстати, что мы с Вами имеем честь вести светскую беседу в культурном лоне иудео-греко-римской цивилизации, включая и способ (технические средства) коммуницирования :-) Одним из свойств которой на текущем этапе выступает и преемство (усвоение) альтернативных культурных ответвлений (ну помните, в частности, что так называемая буддология рождалась на английском языке).
Все это хозяйство «зашито» в дхармический (сансарный) рисунок нашей с Вами обстановки. Это же все равно, что охаивать собственную бабушку. Я в третий раз говорю, что речь о другом: не охаивать или восхвалять бабушку, а понять. 

Окститесь, PampKin Head! Нет, спору нет, что образ доблестного воина Дхармы Вам к лицу, но понимаете… иногда бывает полезно отложить меч (молот) в сторону и попытаться начать осваивать тонкий мастихин художника и кисть археолога.

P. S. Я уже молчу о целесообразности в целом таких сообщений, которые генерируют ксенофобию и ненависть, вместо разумения и света. Проследите корни ксенофобии, кстати. 

P. P. S. Вы читать умеете? Ещё раз: здесь не апология иудаизма, а тем более форм его исповедания. А Вы памперсы приносите (не смотрел).
Да мало ли что может случиться, когда некто не укладывается в обыкновения комьюнити. Где-то за карикатуру головы лишиться можно. Ну Вы как ребёнок.

----------

Селя (29.10.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Учитывайте, кстати, что мы с Вами имеем честь вести светскую беседу в культурном лоне иудео-греко-римской цивилизации, включая ...


И эта цивилизация прошита в нашей ментальности, ибо мы здесь родились. Мы даже буддизм изучаем через призму культурного наследия этой цивилизации, сравнивая.

Это важный момент, о котором многие западные буддисты забывают.

Кстати, многие западные буддисты, всю жизнь посвятившие себя изучению Дхаммы, на смертном одре вспоминают культурное наследие нашей цивилизации. Ибо из песни слово не выкинешь, и это наследие всплывает из глубин подсознания в критический момент жизни. И, всплыв, дает человеку больше комфорта, как нечто родное, не принесенное из вне.

----------

Балдинг (29.10.2021)

----------


## Селя

Как Моисей водил народ по пустыне 40 лет, пока не сменится поколение (умрут знавшие языческий Египет и родятся воспитанные в единобожии), чтобы очистить народ от языческих пережитков, так и пока живо наше поколение, мы будем рассматривать буддизм в сравнении с христианством. Где же этот буддийский Моисей? А может и не будет этого никогда, потому что слишком разные цивилизации Запада и Востока. Это надо принять как данность и успокоиться.

Мне понравилось, как однажды Лысенко сказала, что она не буддист, а буддолог, его изучающий. Вот, это, наверное, более верное определение западного буддиста  :Smilie:  . Изучающий буддийскую мысль из интереса или профессионально, но остающийся верным ценностям западной цивилизации (причем не обязательно христианские ценности; в западной цивилизации много чего есть интересного, кроме христианства. Те же стоики, герметическая традиция, и много чего еще).

Вот я открываю палийский канон, читаю сутты. Но понимаю, что читаю их не так, как читал бы их, допустим, таец, потому что разный культурный багаж. Для него эти тексты суть священные, сакральные. А для меня типа как раньше книга была "100 философов" в 2х томах, то есть мудрость, которой было бы неплохо поучиться. Ну, и успокаивает. Типа практической психологии. Причем я понимаю, что все эти психофизические практики можно и у нас найти, у тех же стоиков или в исихастской традиции.

----------


## Балдинг

> через призму


Аллилуйя! Призму видим ==> если начнём думать (наблюдать, регистрировать, практиковать осознанность), то сможем вводить там где надо «поправку на призму» (коррекция оптического аппарата).

P. S. Дабы на смертных одрах ощущать себя реализованными. А то сплошь и рядом такие ситуации, типа например, помогаешь санитарам в подъезде без лифта выносить пожилого (в биологическом смысле) человека к карете реанимобиля (инфаркт), а у него такой как бы удивленный взгляд: «Как так? Так я же ещё и то и то …» Подразумевается не закончил. Так сперва заканчивать надо, а потом уже умирать, а не наоборот.

----------

Селя (29.10.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Аллилуйя! Призму видим ==> если начнём думать (наблюдать, регистрировать, практиковать осознанность), то сможем вводить там где надо «поправку на призму» (коррекция оптического аппарата).
> 
> P. S. Дабы на смертных одрах ощущать себя реализованными. А то сплошь и рядом такие ситуации, типа например, помогаешь санитарам в подъезде без лифта выносить пожилого (в биологическом смысле) человека к карете реанимобиля (инфаркт), а у него такой как бы удивленный взгляд: «Как так? Так я же ещё и то и то …» Подразумевается не закончил. Так сперва заканчивать надо, а потом уже умирать, а не наоборот.


Пришла Мадджхима-никая на русском, красиво оформленная. Сейчас буду читать:
- исторично;
- критично;
- сравнительно...
и через призму наших культурных достижений  :Smilie: 

Так будет более эффективно.

Как говорится, "творчески использовать материал". Пройти путем, указанным Победоносным, без религиозного фанатизма и обожествления Будды.

----------

Балдинг (29.10.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

Уважаемые господа, ещё раз приношу благодарность @*Ассаджи* за обращение наших вниманий к данному тексту.
По мере ознакомления с Introduction всплыл затруднительный фрагмент, по которому (памятуя о том, что круг лиц, знакомых с произведением, не узок) возник шанс разобраться путем обращения к общественности [Ассаджи @*sergey* @*Антарадхана* @*Ануруддха* @*Vladiimir* и др.].

Фрагмент:
On certain points the _Vimuttimagga_ and the _Visuddhimagga_ hold *contrary views*. For instance, the latter says that by developing the _Buddhānussati_ (the recollection of the Buddha) the factors of meditation, _jhāna_, arise in a single moment; that as the qualities of the Buddha are unfathomable or else owing to reflection on his numerous qualities _appanā_ (fixed meditation) is not attained, and only _upacāra_ (access-concentration) is reached. The _Vimuttimagga_ on the other hand says that "from the recollection of the Buddha the four meditations, _jhānas_ arise". This statement seems to agree with the _sutta_ and its commentary quoted in note 3 on pp. 148-49.
Конец фрагмента.

Не могли бы прокомментировать (растолковать, эксплицировать, разобрать) суть декларируемого достопочтенным Kheminda Thera противоречия.


Предварительное приложение

upacāra (подход, доступ) как преддверие appanā (неподвижность, полная концентрация)

On upacāra as philos, t.t. and its relation to appanā see Dhs trsln. 53 54; Cpd. 55; Mystic p. xi. Thus used of samādhi (neighbourhood-, or access-concentration, distinguishing it from appanā-samādhi) at Vism.85, Vism.126, Vism.144 and passim.

----------


## sergey

Приветствую, Балдинг.
В суттах говорится о четырех джханах и их называют истинным сосредоточением (самма самадхи), например тут: https://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/...a-sutta-sv.htm
В Висуддхимагге, может быть вообще в комментаторской литературе, также говорится о сосредоточенности, подошедшей к первой джхане, но когда в джханы не вошли - упачара самадхи (кажется переводят "сосредоточение доступа"). Сами же джханы называют appanā samadhi.
https://www.palikanon.com/english/wt...a_samaadhi.htm
В Висуддхимагге, во второй из трех частей книги, посвященной самадхи, перечисляются 40 предметов созерцания, медитации и называются их разные особенности и характеристики. В частности, говорится, до какой степени сосредоточенности может привести практика, работа с тем или иным объектом медитации. (стр. 102 английского перевода Висуддхимагги). Буддагхоса пишет, что памятования, кроме памятования о дыхании и памятования о теле, приводят только к сосредоточенности доступа (упачара самадхи).


Ну вот как-то так, насколько я знаком с этим.

----------

Балдинг (08.09.2022)

----------


## Балдинг

Прекрасно, sergey!
Будто то, что стояло на голове, поставлено на ноги. Кажется начинаю понимать contra-diction в интерпретации достопочтенного Kheminda Thera.

Попутно возник любопытный момент [моментов много всплывает; пока в контексте один], который мне кажется полезно обсуждать.




> В Висуддхимагге, во второй из трех частей книги, посвященной самадхи, перечисляются 40 предметов созерцания, медитации и называются их разные особенности и характеристики. В частности, говорится, до какой степени сосредоточенности может привести практика, работа с тем или иным объектом медитации. (стр. 102 английского перевода Висуддхимагги).


Достопочтенный Буддагоса в английском переводе (с. 104):

105. Herein, the ten kasinas are these: earth kasina, water kasina, fire kasina, air kasina, blue kasina, yellow kasina, red kasina, white kasina, *light kasina, and limited-space kasina*.

Касина сутта: Тотальность АН 10.25* в русском переводе:

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, существуют эти десять сфер тотальностей. Какие десять?
Вот [практикующий] воспринимает (1) тотальность земли – вверху, внизу, по сторонам, недвойственную, безмерную. Он воспринимает (2) тотальность воды… (3) тотальность огня… (4) тотальность воздуха… (5) тотальность голубого… (6) тотальность жёлтого… (7) тотальность красного… (8) тотальность белого… (9) *тотальность пространства*… (10) *тотальность сознания* – вверху, внизу, по сторонам, недвойственную, безмерную».

Сопоставляем две последние тотальности:

Сознание —> Свет
Пространство <—> Ограниченное-Пространство

С учётом подсказки из Интернета, замена «сознания» на «свет» (аналогично и разбиение выше сама-самадхи на парность: упачара-самадхи + аппана-самадхи) понятна в русле явления “рассеяния Дхаммы”. Вспомним, например разнообразные светы в третьем повороте или «естественный свет разума» Рене Декарта, который по всей видимости Дхамму не изучал, но с феноменами работал и излагал _ощущения_ своими словами. 

Не могли бы растолковать оставшееся разночтение: *Пространство <—> Ограниченное-Пространство*?

____________
* Что характерно, на suttacentral набираешь буквенно-цифровой код сутты, а он выдаёт такие р-ты поиска, что ноги стопчешь. Вот интересно, есть такой ресурс, где даёшь код сутты, а он в ответ даёт текст на пали и в переводе?


Техническое приложение

В Касина сутте кмк:  ākāsa·kasiṇam

В МН 121 в контексте СБП: ākāsānañcāyatanasaññaṁ
Русский комментарий к Касина сутте декларирует равнозначность “тотальности пространства” в Касина сутте сфере бесконечного пространства в схематизме бесформенных джхан, что, в принципе, не лишено резонов.

----------

